# The Innokin MVP 20W + VV4 (PBusardo Review)



## free3dom (30/12/14)

I was actually impressed with this review by PB. Very level headed with only minor bitching

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Yip agree was a pretty decent review of the device.


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Yip agree was a pretty decent review of the device.



When he started with that stupid comment I thought....oh damn there goes Phil again. But he made a pretty good comeback to give it a thumbs up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Yeah I also thought at one stage... Phil seems to have something against Itast. he ripped the SVD 2 a new one in the black version but then wham... he knocked me for a six with the thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

What really interested me in this was his mention of a "new" MVP...very very interesting, will be keeping an eye out for that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (30/12/14)

I prefer Phil's reviews compared to others. I hate the slideshow guy, sorry rob, as he seems to just read the the specs. At least Phil, although he is long winded, actually goes through the motions of testing the devives. I never I understood pvm vs RMS until I saw one of Phil's videos. If you have not figured out why a watt is not equal to a watt check out one of Phil's earlier videos

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

yuganp said:


> I prefer Phil's reviews compared to others. I hate the slideshow guy, sorry rob, as he seems to just read the the specs. At least Phil, although he is long winded, actually goes through the motions of testing the devives. I never I understood pvm vs RMS until I saw one of Phil's videos. If you have not figured out why a watt is not equal to a watt check out one of Phil's earlier videos



I agree, the information he provides is fantastic, even if I frequently disagree with his opinions. I do wish he'd get to the point faster, but that is what the bar at the bottom is for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Thanks @free3dom for sharing this

It is quite amazing for me to watch this video. About 9 months to nearly a year ago I got the predecessors of both of these devices. Like him or not, PBusardo I think does the most comprehensive reviews of these types of devices. If you watch him and know his nuances then get a product that he reviewed, you can calibrate yourself to what he says. And i think he is quite consistent.

I have watched the iTaste VV4 so far.

Wow, the *iTaste VV4 looks like a winning device in my view:*
- 15 Watts
- spring loaded pin. This is great
- compact(ish) stick that doesnt roll off tables
- still a firm press fire button which I like
- great performance on the scope - and a DC flat type signal
- puff counter - so glad they kept that!
- he didnt say whether they fixed the rattly plus and minus buttons on the previous one. But I assume so
- did you notice he said the draw was too tight for him? Thats what i liked about the VV3. I think it had less air from the way the slots were designed. Am so happy he said that. Means its probably the same as the previous one.

This looks like a super device. I dont need one but now I want one 

Now off to listen to the upgraded "hall of fame" MVP 20W. Hoping the signal is still that DC type flat signal.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Just watched the MVP 20 Watt piece of the video

Looks good:
- 20 watts, but at 20 watts the performance is a bit stretched. Looks great at 15 Watts though
- removable ego adapter
- 510 pin is spring loaded
- the fire button requires less pressure to press it. Some will probably like this but it worries me a bit. I liked the firm press
- all else is the same from a form factor and user interface point of view

There is one concern i have. He says that at lower power it was PWM, ie higher voltages but pulsing on and off. At higher power it became a flat signal. So if i use this for my little Evod at say 8 watts, I am willing to bet that I would actually prefer my old MVP. Not a problem though at higher power for say the Nautilus Mini - then it becomes a flat signal.

Who knows. Just a hunch. I suppose i will never know until I try it.

Useful video, thanks again @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/12/14)

For me, honestly, the 20w MVP is too little too late.

Personally I don't see why I would want it over the iStick. And the latter being a much more convenient size, I don't need an MVP20.

I've charged my phone once for 15 minutes in the 4 months I've owned the MVP2.

I would say maybe MVP on reliability, but the IStick is proving to be just that to, so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/12/14)

I actually suspect while Innokin ruled in the previous "season", they will struggle nowadays.

They just seem to be taking too long with their launches. SVD 2 doesn't seem to be flying off the shelves like the previous. This 20w MVP should've been launched a few months ago, and no word on the MVP3 launch date.

They just seem to be a step behind to me.

Svd 2 - great a good few months ago. Now it's a bit light on power, too expensive and too big.

MVP 20w - as I said before.

So MVP3 will need to be really great, or it might just be another flash in the pan.

If I were a retailer, and I could be wrong, but I wouldn't be hurrying to stock much from the Innokin range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

I hear you @r0gue z0mbie
Too little too late perhaps

Im just a sucker for the MVP and i associate that device with so many happy vaping times in my earlier days of discovery - juice and clearo wise

Am very curious as to what the MVP3 will be like

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Thanks @Silver for adding the summaries for those who just can't bear to watch PB's videos 

I think these do have a place in the market but unfortunately it seems to be a space that is shrinking by the day. Innokin will definitely need to speed up their development/release cycle if they want to stay competitive.

The MVP with it's ruggedness and form factor is still a big plus. Most of the other devices seem to be getting a bit delicate and they are generally smaller or bigger than the MVP - nothing wrong with that, they are just targeting a different audience. If the MVP3 can somehow pull off the ruggedness but with some high end internals (and do so within the first quarter of 2015) then I think it may be a force to be reckoned with - but we'll have to wait and see, very exciting times to be a vaper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/12/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @r0gue z0mbie
> Too little too late perhaps
> 
> Im just a sucker for the MVP and i associate that device with so many happy vaping times in my earlier days of discovery - juice and clearo wise
> ...



Oh Ya don't get me wrong, I also have a soft spot for my hardy MVP2. And so I still have hopes for the MVP3...

... But I worry it's going to follow suit with the rest of the new range, and be a bit pricey.

If it's smaller and well priced, I will be keen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

To me the MVP was like a mark I golf, its been built for ever nothing changed and solid as a rock. But I do agree with @r0gue z0mbie. They needed to be a little bit more snappy with there releases. But then again this might just be something to dull the hunger pains in wait for a beast of note when the MVP3 comes out. I might be wrong but I am watching this space very closely.

I am thinking something in the 150 - 200 watt range with 0.2 ohmable.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

